# Would a Bubba Steal a Tool?



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

That's "Bad Form"!
(Stealing or borrowing "forever", someones tools)!
I might, "alleviate" an "Armored Vehicle"; or a "Financial Institution" from
"excessive weight"! 
Not personal things! (especially, tools!)!!! 
I had it done to me!!!

rossfingal

(Over the years, I've loaned out so many tools - who knows where they are!)


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I dunno..... steal a man's dog? That's droppin' down there pretty low.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Willie T said:


> I dunno..... steal a man's dog? That's droppin' down there pretty low.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbsup: I'm with Willie here, go after his wife, kids and everything else just leave his blame dog alone, that just cracks me up.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

> I might steal a Bubbas wife, kids, non-work vehicle, dog, cat, boat and the stuffed fish he said he caught.


Durn right! A wife? What's that? And expensive headache you can never please.
Kids? Fun for a few years, but then they grow up to hate you and only seem to write home if they need money.
Non-work vehicle? You really don't want it, and he doesn't care anyway.
Cat? Uggh! Pretty sure they were only created to give dogs something to chase.
A boat? A big hole in the water into which to dump money.
The stuffed fish? Probably the lie you always suspected it was.

But a dog! A dog... :brows: what can I say? A true piece of a man's own heart with fur and a wagging tail. Is there anything more special on the face of the Earth? So priceless that God gave them all the letters of His own name.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Hummmm now that you put it that way.:whistling2:


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't loan tools. Problem solved.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

ask you friend if he has such a tool and if you can borrow it .. problem solved..you now have tool back...keep it...


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

I think after Bubba carefully set it aside, and the dog took off with it and left it the "alter of the fish". Then the wife found it and tossed it, but the kid was too busy messing with the broken Mustang to take the trash out this week, so he just tossed it in the boat.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Willie T said:


> Durn right! A wife? What's that? And expensive headache you can never please.
> 
> Now now thats not the Willie we love :no:
> 
> ...


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Seriously Sdsester.. Why not just say in a non confrontational tone, with a big smile on your face, (after you show up unannounced) 

"Hey pal o mine. You accidentally forgot to put that tool back in the bucket. Unless you still need it. But since I'm desperate for it today you can use again when I'm finished."
Then of course you're never finished or you lose it.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

I broke my back from a fall at work 9 years ago. I went to the hospital for 3 months (ben in a wheelchair every since). But when I finally re-connected with members of my crew, my "friends", nobody seems to know where all my carpentry/power tools went. I guess somebody decided I couldn't use them anymore anyways so lets take them all. Are they any less of a chump?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Thats absolutely tragic ...I'm so sorry for your rotten luck ...on both counts


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

titanoman said:


> I broke my back from a fall at work 9 years ago. I went to the hospital for 3 months (ben in a wheelchair every since). But when I finally re-connected with members of my crew, my "friends", nobody seems to know where all my carpentry/power tools went. I guess somebody decided I couldn't use them anymore anyways so lets take them all. Are they any less of a chump?


Now that really takes a sorry low life to do something like that, I really hate that for you.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I know this post is a month old....but exactly what tool was it that never came back....did I miss that info?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Missouri Bound said:


> I know this post is a month old....but exactly what tool was it that never came back....did I miss that info?


It does not matter but one gone is a special shaped chisel my grandfather forged by hand and mounted in a walnut handle. Intrinsic value is about $3. I am out no money and can have a blacksmith make me a new one, if ever I have need for it again.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I understand. It's crap that someone would take it. Just was curious as to what it was. I'd pursue it if I was you....what are friends for?


----------

